# Successful first return with Charlie dog



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

Hi,
Well, we've just returned from our big trip - a year round Europe. We were worrying about something going wrong with bringing our dog back into the UK, but everything went wonderfully smoothly.

Having searched on MHF for threads about what to do on the pet passport scheme for returning, we decided to try and see a vet the day before we were due to sail from Calais, but chose to be a fair distance from Calais in the hope it would be cheaper.

What a result we had. We went to a vet not far across the border into France from Belgium. He watched us administer our own Frontline and worming tablets, he checked Charlie's health, signed all the correct bits in the passport and when asked how much - replied he doesn't charge for this sort of things as he is passionate about the pet passport scheme and likes the English.

What a gent! My husband even forgave the guy replying to his (very good) French in (equally good) English. 

After that the checks at the port were very straightforward. So no need to be nervous after all, but we were glad we'd read up about it all on MHF.

Lesley x


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Glad you had a great trip and everything went smoothly with Charlie's passport.

Is there any chance you can give details of the Vet you used so that I can add him to the French Vets List - see 'Sticky' near the top of Pets Forum.


----------



## gerardjanice (May 1, 2005)

Can you please provide a name & address?


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

I'll find it out, though I'm loath to have the lovely chap inundated!

Lesley


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

I can understand your reluctance to divulge the chap - a line of MH's parked outside his premises spring to mind all looking for a 'freebie'.

And some would make a long detour just for a freebie (obviously not me, your friends, etc) so perhaps it might be better for you to keep him under wraps at least for a while longer.


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

The picture made me laugh!

Lesley x


----------

